

The Cult of Amazon Prime - teej
http://www.launch.is/blog/the-cult-of-amazon-prime.html

======
fennecfoxen
Note: Article identifies that Amazon does everything these days. Notice also:
Amazon has a non-compete agreement, and lives in a state where it's
enforcable. It's harder to leave when you have a noncompete with a company
that competes with everything.

That is all.

